# New pics of my buddy Brahm! :-)



## ragnew (Nov 23, 2011)

So it's been a little while since I last posted any pics of my Extreme Giant Brahm. So I decided today would change that hahaha. November 27th Brahm will be exactly 5 months. He's currently pushing 28.5 inches. I've also decided that I'd come up with a female name, just in case Brahm ends up being a little lady. If that ends up being the case, the name will be changed to Isis. Though I hope Brahm stays a Brahm lol.... 

So here's a few pics... well, more then a few to be honest hahaha!  Hope you guys like looking at them. I surely had fun taking them!

[attachment=3600][attachment=3601][attachment=3602][attachment=3603][attachment=3604][attachment=3605][attachment=3611][attachment=3610][attachment=3609][attachment=3608]


----------



## Rhetoric (Nov 23, 2011)

gorgeous, i love his colors! how is the taming coming along? he looks fantastic, youre doing a great job


----------



## ragnew (Nov 23, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> gorgeous, i love his colors! how is the taming coming along? he looks fantastic, youre doing a great job


Thanks very much for the kind words!  Brahm is simply amazing! He's, dare I say, puppy dog tame now hahaha. I work with him everyday, and to be honest, it really does pay off. Actually, if a day goes by that I can't actually get him out, or he has already crashed and burned when I get home I feel like part of my routine hasn't been completed! 

He's a sweetheart to say the least though! Thank you again for the nice words rhetoricx!


----------



## teguboy77 (Nov 23, 2011)

Awsome looking tegu...


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful gu.


----------



## martinreptiles_3 (Nov 23, 2011)

He looks great! I just love his colors!


----------



## turtlepunk (Nov 23, 2011)

wow he's amazing! Love his face! <3 he's the same size as spartacus, but mine I guess is a black-nose. Im really hoping sparty keeps up on size as yours!! keep us updated!! I would love to watch this guy grow!


----------



## reptastic (Nov 24, 2011)

Beautiful, do you know which pairing he came from? idk but i found my giant to be the cuddliest of all my tegus, he sure tamed down quicly, btw i think brahm is gonna get to keep his name lol


----------



## ragnew (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey guys/gals!

Thanks much for all the nice words! He's an awesome lizard and I'm glad that you guys like him as much as I do hahaha!

Turtlepunk : I bet your Black-nose is going to be a brute! He already looks like a tank! I love his name! Very fitting for your Tegu! 

Reptastic : Brahm is a Blizard X Sugar baby! I agree with you, this guy has definitely settled in quite nicely! Cuddley is a great way of describing the demeanor. Man I sure do hope Brahm stays a Brahm! Something about that name just fits him!

Thanks again folks, and I'll definitely be showing off more of this guy as he grows!


----------



## reptastic (Nov 24, 2011)

Ahh I see, no wonder he reinds me so much of storm lol


----------



## ragnew (Nov 24, 2011)

I have to say, your Tegus are definitely some impressive animals! Very sharpe that Storm and Rayne!


----------

